

Stamford Researchers Use Directional Antennae To Help You Track Relatives - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/stamford-police-help-you-track-your-relatives/

======
Tichy
More info please? How big is it, how long does the battery last? Could it
really be used to retrieve a parrot? Is it just a standard RFID tag?

I'd like to have something like that for my bicycle...

------
delano
What year is this? Just give the person a cellphone or maybe a horn.

